#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  How does agritech help in agriculture development?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,


Agri-Tech is the use of technology in agriculture.
Which is well-established and important sector.


Can someone explain me how Agritech help in agriculture development?

----------


## Moana

> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> Agri-Tech is the use of technology in agriculture.
> Which is well-established and important sector.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how Agritech help in agriculture development?


Ithelp academic and industrial organisations of all sizes to commercialise innovative technologies with the potential to revolutionise the environment and water sector. Our open access facilities and expertise across a range of technology platforms can be utilised by our partners to scale up, demonstrate and prove viable, green, low carbon solutions

----------

